# New to forum and need some help



## mossy1982 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi guys,
So on monday im picking up a 1989 vw clipper vert with a 1.8T audi a3 engine fitted, It's a golf 16v gearbox and Ignition is sagem wasted spark unit. It runs great except when you put your foot down it doesnt take off like it should due to running the original 1.5 bar fuel pump. Can any1 advise me on the best fuel pump to get, its the type that sits outside the fuel tank.
Thanks in advance
Karl

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

